# Tamron Announces SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD for Japan Only



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

```
<strong>February 3, 2017, Saitama, Japan</strong> – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Shiro Ajisaka), a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of a new telephoto zoom lens product, the SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD (Model A030) (hereinafter called “Model A030”), for 35mm full-frame DSLR cameras. Model A030 was developed by substantially enhancing the features of the popular SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD (Model A005) (hereinafter called “Model A005”), which has enjoyed high acclaim since its launch in 2010 as a telephoto zoom lens with outstanding performance. With the external design completely revamped, a Fluorine Coating with outstanding durability is applied to the front element surface of the lens. Improvements have also been achieved in AF speed and responsiveness and VC (Vibration Compensation) functions. Model A030 will be sold only in the Japanese market.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ol>
<li><strong>Improvements in AF speed and responsiveness</strong>

Improvements in the control circuit and AF algorithm of the previous Model A005 have enhanced both focusing speed and accuracy, which enables a moment to be captured without letting the photo opportunity slip away, and which makes the A030 a suitable lens for photographing fast-moving subjects.</li>
<li><strong>Improved VC functions</strong>

Improving Tamron’s unique VC (Vibration Compensation) functions has improved the responsiveness of the VC lens elements, and Model A030 achieves a higher image stabilization performance level of 4.0 stops according to the Camera & Imaging Products Association (CIPA) standard.</li>
<li><strong>External design renovated</strong>

The zoom ring and focus ring using linear-based grid patterns and the brand ring in tungsten silver create an external design with a high-grade feel.</li>
<li><strong>Equipped with Fluorine Coating to improve user-friendliness for the lens</strong>

The front surface of the lens element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that is water- and oil-repellant. The lens surface is easier to wipe clean and is less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture and fingerprints.</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2017)

So, there it is. *cheers*

Now let's see how the new generation of 70-300 lenses perform against each other.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 3, 2017)

optically...well..the same..the optical formula is unchanged
the flourine coating on the front element will just keep dust/liquids/grease away

VC improvement would actually be interesting as the old one's VC is quite good..


----------



## -1 (Feb 5, 2017)

The ornamental trim has lost its luxurious color... :-( 

OTOH: It now sports a high grade feel! )


----------

